# Welcome message change?



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have an '04 gto that I bought used, The previous owner had "hollywood" programed as the welcome message after it does the system check. I cannot figure out how to change it. I contacted pontiac and they pointed me in the direction of going through my settings menu, I did this and it doesnt come up with anything of that sort. I cannot seem to find it in my owners manual also. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

-You will not be able to change it yourself, I forget the link, but I'm sure someone will post it up soon. There is a small group that can add custom settings to the GTO cluster. You must send it to them and hope there is no lock on the Program, that might cost you. Just make sure to have the contact info of the seller handy incase your asked for something.

-Try e-mailing these guys about the problem, I'm pretty sure they will either be able to take care of it, or they will direct you in the right directions.
2004-2006 GTO Custom Gauge Faces


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> -You will not be able to change it yourself, I forget the link, but I'm sure someone will post it up soon. There is a small group that can add custom settings to the GTO cluster. You must send it to them and hope there is no lock on the Program, that might cost you. Just make sure to have the contact info of the seller handy incase your asked for something.
> 
> ...


Looks like thay have to do the programming for the cluster. If you click on the programming part on the left hand side they can do it for you.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

hollywood? kinda random... i just got mine prgrammed to say "game over" on shut down


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

'gave over' ? You meen 'Game Over' ?


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Dash Cluster*

Just purchased a used 2006 Red Face Gauge Cluster and would like to send to to White and have some changes made. Looking at their website, it gets kind of confusing with all the options: What I want is (1) Shift Light (2) Red Back Lite on the gauge cluster (3) LETS GO for the message on start-up. How do I go about getting all that done..
kicks06



Aramz06 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> -You will not be able to change it yourself, I forget the link, but I'm sure someone will post it up soon. There is a small group that can add custom settings to the GTO cluster. You must send it to them and hope there is no lock on the Program, that might cost you. Just make sure to have the contact info of the seller handy incase your asked for something.
> 
> ...


----------

